# cottontail rabbit hunting & trapping



## CGC4200 (Aug 9, 2010)

I have never seen one I wanted to mount, but they tasty and easy
to dress. I used to keep beagles to pursue them in the fall & winter,
but dogs are an expensive year round PITA to maintain.
I am thinking about fixing up a couple of rabbit traps for season, looks 
like it is legal in KY & MO Department of Conservation had plans on their
site, must be legal there too.


----------



## deeker (Aug 9, 2010)

CGC4200 said:


> I have never seen one I wanted to mount, but they tasty and easy
> to dress. I used to keep beagles to pursue them in the fall & winter,
> but dogs are an expensive year round PITA to maintain.
> I am thinking about fixing up a couple of rabbit traps for season, looks
> ...



Never had any urge to mount any quadrupeds.

Have had several game animals and birds stuffed though...

Wascully wabbits are fun to hunt.

Back to my cage.


----------



## CGC4200 (Aug 9, 2010)

*rabbits & squirrels are good starters for young folk*

I ran rabbit gums in my early teens, jack lighted rabbits a little later
on public back country roads, tried tried box traps a few years later in
a cold snowy winter. Squirrel is tasty too, try squirrel & dumplings
in a pot for the tough old males.


----------



## WesternSaw (Aug 9, 2010)

*Oh Man!*

HA HA HA LOL! Hey man why don't you just eat a pine cone AHHHAAAAAA!
Sorry I just could not resist.
Lawrence


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Aug 9, 2010)

*brings back a lot of memories!*



CGC4200 said:


> I ran rabbit gums in my early teens, jack lighted rabbits a little later
> on public back country roads, tried tried box traps a few years later in
> a cold snowy winter. Squirrel is tasty too, try squirrel & dumplings
> in a pot for the tough old males.



Been out many times with the beagles with my dad and uncles. There is NOTHING better than a good race. Had plenty of rabbit boxes when I was a kid, and my granny has fried quite a few squirrels for Sunday dinner (along with the fried chicken and baked ham of course). Squirrel dumplings are great -- but you gotta know how to cook them. 

I told my sons (now 18 and 19) that if I had to run from someone, I wouldn't want to be out in front of them when they had their shotguns. I can't say that I've seen them miss a rabbit on the fly since they were REAL young. We were hunting in SD for Pheasant and my youngest (18) hammered a few rabbits -- but the guy we were with didn't seem to care for them. I guess it's just a regional thing. The pheasant was real tasty though. Thanks for posting!


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Aug 10, 2010)

Trapping is good, and exciting too. But nothing like hunting with dogs, well atleast for me. I have never chased rabbitts. My dogs all try when ther young, before we get them trash broke. Mine run exclusively pigs. I bet that runnin rabbitts with the dogs is a blast!!


----------



## CGC4200 (Aug 14, 2010)

*squirrel hunting with dogs*

I have never tried it myself, always still hunted and tried for head shot
with scoped .22, but some of the hunters use feists & mountain curs for
tree dogs after the leaves have fallen & carry the young future hunters
along. A good .22 LR or .17 HMR would be just right for precision shooting.


----------

